# Land for lease 500a and 335a



## Jim Reynolds (Jul 24, 2011)

500 acres in Wilkes co. Has Fishing creek and assoc beaver dam lake on rear border with duck hunting possibilities.     335 a in Taliaferro co has creek in rear with beautiful old hardwood bottoms. If interested please respond to this post.  JMR


----------



## JPetersen92 (Sep 26, 2011)

Hey Im interested in this lease PM me your number to contact you by if possible.


----------



## anthony1 (Sep 26, 2011)

hey interested in ur lease pm me ur # please.


----------



## 4HAND (Sep 29, 2011)

What is the price? 
Does the price include insurance?
Thanks.


----------



## cstoyle87 (Oct 26, 2011)

Is land still available?


----------



## josh33 (Nov 1, 2011)

Is land still available please pm me thanks


----------



## JohnnyReb22 (Nov 2, 2011)

interested, could you pm me prices and your number. thanks


----------



## Gun Guru (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm interested in the Wilkes County tract. Would you send me the info? Thanks.


----------



## smoky ghost (Nov 6, 2011)

I'M intrested in taileferro pls send info on cost


----------



## bburdette1 (Nov 6, 2011)

*interested*



Jim Reynolds said:


> 500 acres in Wilkes co. Has Fishing creek and assoc beaver dam lake on rear border with duck hunting possibilities.     335 a in Taliaferro co has creek in rear with beautiful old hardwood bottoms. If interested please respond to this post.  JMR



would like to no more about land and how much, bill


----------



## Kdot (Nov 8, 2011)

I am also interested.  If still available.


----------



## Jim Reynolds (Nov 23, 2011)

Regrets; these two tracts have been leased. Jim Reynolds


----------

